# What type of lubricant do you normally use?



## PCwizCube (Jun 1, 2008)

What type of lubricant do you guys normally use for your cubes?

I use silicone.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't use lubricants..


----------



## joey (Jun 1, 2008)

My own blood usually. If I can't get Frank Morris' tears.


----------



## duboda (Jun 1, 2008)

*Lol!*

lol joey. well, I use my own blood too. I can't get Yu Nakajima's tears. He lives too far away.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 3, 2008)

I use Pyroil citrus silicone lubricant, Mmmmm citruslicious


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 3, 2008)

good ol' CRC. It works great!


----------



## apoplectic (Jun 3, 2008)

I use CRC heavy duty silicone lube, you can get it at walmart for less than you can get a 20 oz bottle of pepsi.


----------



## alexc (Jun 3, 2008)

Silicone, (CRC) who doesn't?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 3, 2008)

this new thing I found at my local Ace Hardware store:
(its in a orange can)

"Teflon Silicone Lubricant"

EDIT: Aha! Here is an image:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> this new thing I found at my local Ace Hardware store:
> (its in a orange can)
> 
> "Teflon Silicone Lubricant"



This (DuPont Teflon Silicone Lubricant) was the second thing I tried after CubeLube, and it didn't seem to work very well for me - not nearly as good as CubeLube. I've since tried CRC heavy duty silicone (like everyone else), and I can see why people like it so much. The only problem with it is that I'm convinced CRC eats your cube, although apparently in a way that helps it. I notice that if I spray CRC on a paper towel and then wipe the cubies with it, the paper towel turns black (even if the cubies were clean to begin with) and the cubies seem somewhat discolored, like some of them have melted off. Is that just me, or does everyone see that with CRC? Anyway, despite that, it's true that the cube turns wonderfully after using CRC, so it works.


----------



## Lofty (Jun 3, 2008)

Hmm I have been lubing my cube with CRC for as long as I have had it which is around 8 months. There are a few spots on the cube where it has a gray discoloration but I haven't noticed it being worn away at all. My cube is green btw so the gray spots are kinda weird.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 3, 2008)

CRC is awesome! It made a huge difference. Before i used to use liquid wrench, and it really sucks. But now i have CRC Heavy Duty Silicone Spray!!!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 3, 2008)

CRC Heavy Duty has acetone in it... which does eat at certain plastics. It seems that cubes fall under this category. You could try to find food-grade silicone or plastic safe silicone, but its quite hard to find. I'm just going to continue using CRC for all my cubes, except 4x4, which i've found cubelube works amazingly well for.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm certainly continuing to use CRC as well - it works very well. I wonder if eating away the plastic a little might be part of its magic?


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 3, 2008)

I use the DuPoint Teflon Silicone shown in an earlier post. It works awesome.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 4, 2008)

Again, I use no lube at all.
I would like to use CRC. Tried it once at DC open and it was amazing. I’ve found some other silicones too; some are nice, But
Some, like Liquid Wrench, sucks.
Petroleum jelly, is ok, but I’m too lazy to apply it, and it’s not that great anyway. About the same as no lube, except more slippery.


----------



## Steve (Jun 4, 2008)

I like using that cube lube you get with a Rubik's DIY but it wears out very fast and i don't like ordering more. So now i just use normal silicone. I have some random can of silicone that I picked off the shelves one day and a can of jigaloo. I think the jigaloo works best but it kills the cube pretty fast.


----------



## shelley (Jun 4, 2008)

Aren't half of these poll choices bad choices for cube lube? Mineral oil and petroleum based lubes do bad things to cube plastic.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 4, 2008)

shelley said:


> Aren't half of these poll choices bad choices for cube lube? Mineral oil and petroleum based lubes do bad things to cube plastic.


Yes, I know about that. I was thinking about making a lubrication tutorial and tell most people to use silicone and cube lube, and the statistics of a survey I made. So according to this poll, 80%+ people use silicone.


----------



## Zigosity (Jun 4, 2008)

I use Jigaloo purely out of necessity- I live in Canada and can't get any CRC here. I'm actually planning to drive over the border sometime soon JUST to get my hands on some proper silicone, because the Jigaloo I'm using is really screwing with the plastic in my cube. I'm actually kinda scared to lube it again now, because the last time I did it, the cubies turned white : |. And it wasn't silicone residue, either. : [.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm using Jigaloo, and it's great. For some reason, I've never had any problems with the lube eating the plastic with either Jigaloo or CRC.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 4, 2008)

May be it's the way you lube it? For me, if you check on the edge pieces, you'll see a shiny "scar" mark that's just not part of the surface (actually it's like a shallow pit). And a few gluish gunk here and there on the pieces. It makes the cube smooth, yes, sort of dull, no clicky feeling. I sprayed it on my Type D and it's not quite clicky clacky anymore, lol.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jun 4, 2008)

I use CRC heavy duty silicone. Its pretty nice. before i used to just pop an edge and spray it in there but then i found out that doing that melts the pieces because of the acetone solvent in it. so what i do now is spray it on a paper towel, so that the acetone propellent has evaporated, then i rub it on my cubies in my cube that instantly turn white (silicone) and the cube works like a charm!


----------



## apoplectic (Jun 4, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> "Teflon Silicone Lubricant"



_[cheasy infomercial voice]so your cube is lubed, and it doesnt stick while frying *wink*[/cheasy infomercial voice]_


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 4, 2008)

I used cube lube, but found out that silicone were better.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 4, 2008)

i like the stuff from rubik's DIY kit..but i can't order cubelube here in singapore..and the stores here don't sell shine-up ): i hate messy silicone sprays


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 4, 2008)

Someone that's really fast on MegaMinx uses ...... a lipstick (don't know which flavor works best)


----------



## jonny guitar (Jun 6, 2008)

*re Jigaloo*

I find that letting the jigaloo lube stay on for a long period of time damages the cube so I leave it on for 15 minutes and then wipe off the excess. The results are excellent and there is no damage to the cube from puddled silicon; the avoided damage isn't that bad but it does "scuff" up the surface which I can avoid by wiping off. Cube must be dissassembled and it is more time consuming but I believe it to worth the effot.

I was just popping a cube and spraying a shot in every couple of weeks but I noticed the puddles of excess fluid doing what Harris describes, "For me, if you check on the edge pieces, you'll see a shiny "scar" mark that's just not part of the surface (actually it's like a shallow pit)"


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 15, 2008)

has anyone try permatex silicone spray?


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 15, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> has anyone try permatex silicone spray?



Yeah, I found it in an engineering teacher's room. It's not bad. Not as great as CRC. But it's better than anything else I've tried.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 15, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone try permatex silicone spray?
> ...



I Own Permatex silicone spray, it's my only silicone lubricant that I've tried, and it works great. So you're saying CRC is better (thinking about going to hardware store), and are you also saying that it's the second best lubricant for the cube you've ever tried?


----------



## MasakitChan (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone use Mr. Mckenic Silicone Spray? And also Cyclo?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 15, 2008)

permatex works better than 3-in-1 professional 
and i know a lot of people who use mr mckenic and they like it.


----------



## blah (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone's got any opinion on Prestone Silicone Lube?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 16, 2008)

Aww, I'm still the only one who uses Liquid Wrench?


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 16, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Aww, I'm still the only one who uses Liquid Wrench?



Lol, I used to use it, but it sucked, now I use CRC Heavy Duty. CRC whoops Liquid Wrench.


----------



## Ewks (Jun 16, 2008)

I usually use silicone based lubricant but as I'm in greese and don't have my normal lube with me I desided I could use olive oil and for now it has been amazing.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jun 17, 2008)

Ewks said:


> I usually use silicone based lubricant but as I'm in greese and don't have my normal lube with me I desided I could use olive oil and for now it has been amazing.



Haha, plenty of that in Greece, right?


----------



## ROOT (Jun 21, 2008)

i now use no silicone at all. i just sanded my 3x3 and it made it better than ever, but as i put silicone on it it id just like with eastsheens and it caused it to lock up for the whole week. i was getting around 24 second averages (sucky) with the lube on the sanded 3x3, but once i wiped it off i was better than my previous 20 and with a 18 second average. also the cube is storebougt


----------



## SD14 (Jun 21, 2008)

well i am pretty sure that i am the only one who uses prestone lube but i only use that for the first time i lube a cube but after that i use crc for touch ups, but the prestone stuff lasts a long time i lubed the cube i am using now about 3 or 4 months ago and it is still fine havnt needed to relube at all or touch it up but the stuff takes a LONG time to try


----------

